# arrow cresting machine



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

any ideas out there to make an arrow cresting machine? maybe out of a dremel tool? I would like to put cresting on my own cedar shafts & am not creative enough to design one that is even close to efficient.
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i saw a post on here where guy was using an old sew machine motor with the foot control for speed.just used rubber tube to hold the shaft to the motor and a v block on the far end lined with felt.i picked up a couple motors 
for next to nothing at the Sally Anne store i just need to make one now.hope this helps munch


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I have used old hand blender/mixers. I would lay it flat on a workbench, clamp it down, put a short section of aluminum shaft into a beater hole, with a short piece of rubber tubing. Into this I put the end of the arrow shaft to be crested. Made a "V" block from wood to support the other end of the shaft. Put the motor on at slow speed, and crest away! Worked great.


----------



## teeton (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a Bohning pro arrow crester. i don't have a doz arrow thru it,,, I'll sell.... here is a link to it http://www.bohning.com/upload/wysiwyg/2008ProductLineHighRes/Tiff/ProCrester.tif 

ED


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

:elch:ED How much $ for the crester? Just might take it.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for jumping in on the thread, bidtailer. You should take the initiative instead of leeching off someone else's efforts.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Ad~rush, 

I took a stab at making one. Works good I crested several for my self and several for friends. 






























The red and white ones are my sons, and "he" did those.:thumbs_up










Just charge the battery and you can take it anywhere.

I experminted with different motors and such, and found that getting it to spin just slow enough, and just fast enough is the key...:wink:


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*motors*

the old erector set wind up motors work great


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*Looks GREAT!*

this looks GREAT! what do you have going on down at the other end to hold the arrow tip and allow it to spin? 
Where would I find one of these motors?? I'm not familiar with the erector set motors??


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

I made this out of some old alluminum angle, a spring, and a bolt&wing nut, but the little tab of plastic that swings over the top was the trick to holding it steady, and slowing it down..



















I realized real quick that this end needs to be moveable..

Oh, and I didn't take a pic of it but I used a 3/8" drill bit into the head of the bolt just enough to keep it spinning true.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Try this, built one for my son works great got the chuck from 3 Rivers archery sewing machine motor runs a little fast, we put a dimmer switch on it to slow it down http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/ARROWMAKING/cresting.cfm


OH ya_:elf_moon: STICKS AND STONES


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I am impressed with all the great ideas coming from everyone! 

THANKS TO ALL who have contributed!


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*few more questions*

ok, I've got some supplies. I'll try to take pics with each step to help anyone else looking to make one of these. 

Next questions, What kind of paint & stain should be used?
Should I paint after they're stained and before they're sealed, I think??? or after it's sealed?

Thanks everyone... I'm sure this will prove interesting at worst!


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

why not keep it compact and just use a old mouse pad works great every time for me


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

You don't have to dip you can spray paint the base color (primer sugested and tape off shaft) and then use the model paints (you must thin them a little or they'll get to thick and lumpy as you apply to shaft) We used Testors paint and a clear spray of top.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUNW...utube.com/watch?v=PWt8V5_WgDQ&feature=related http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=090127#000003 http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=088128#00000188128#000001:


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.tradrag.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2066&p=24781&hilit=spray+paint+cresting#p24781


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*cresting machine - work in progress*

I think it would definitely be easy to spray paint them & I probably will, but the detailed work I'll do on the cresting machine I've got partially made. Here it is after an hour or so of watching tv & working. I'll post more pics once it's all done.

I used so far:
1- old sewing machine motor
1- 1x3x8
1- 1x4x4
1- rotary 600w Dual knob (round dimmer switch)
1- nylon sgl recept (dimmer switch cover)
1- 1-5/8" panel nails (I would recommend screws)
I ran the power through the dimmer switch which clicks on and off and controls speed of motor. Seems to function well thus far but it is a ways from being complete.
I still need to:
*Secure the switch, wire cover, plug wire, motor, tape measure, and a small board to the side where I'll drill holes to hold arrows while the paint dries
*cut a v-notch board for the arrow to spin on while it is being crested
*something to hold the arrow more stable while cresting
*find and attach a rubber hose/tube to the motor
*I'm sure there will be more... any suggestions?

ps. I was stoked to see the guy at the sewing machine shop come out of the back room with a PINK motor! :thumbs_up :shade:


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

If no one will mind me linking to an old thread, I did a whole writeup on making a cresting machine and the process several years ago here...

http://huntingnet.com/forum/bowhunt...-thread-capping-cresting-your-own-arrows.html


----------



## LL Outdoors (May 5, 2010)

*good advice*

Looks GREAT! - wish I could have found a motor for $5... mine was used and cost $15. Oh well, cheaper than a whole new rig.
I think I'll take the advice and get the Bohning chuck... also, how do you keep the piece with the hole in it steady? What about arrows of different diameter? do they require a different size hole or is it ok to drill it out a little bit larger than needed and have smaller diameter shafts fit more loosly?
I was thinking of having a v-cut with a piece that kind of clamps it down attached to the top of it. I'm still debating.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

The hunting net - directions are very good but if you use a little thinner with the crest paint it will be smother not thick and built up. you find that you can hold the shaft down with your left hand( right handed person) and control the wobble and speed some.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

bldtrailer said:


> The hunting net - directions are very good but if you use a little thinner with the crest paint it will be smoother:cow: not thick and built up. you find that you can hold the shaft down with your left hand( right handed person) and control the wobble and speed some.


 sorry for the spelling


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

LL Outdoors said:


> Looks GREAT! - wish I could have found a motor for $5... mine was used and cost $15. Oh well, cheaper than a whole new rig.
> I think I'll take the advice and get the Bohning chuck... also, how do you keep the piece with the hole in it steady? What about arrows of different diameter? do they require a different size hole or is it ok to drill it out a little bit larger than needed and have smaller diameter shafts fit more loosly?
> I was thinking of having a v-cut with a piece that kind of clamps it down attached to the top of it. I'm still debating.


I drilled out the whole in the block of oak just slightly bigger than the largest diameter shaft I had available... it's worked for everything that I've used it for. 

As far as keeping it steady, I simply put my hand on top of it to hold it still.


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*Help!*

OK, I've got the cresting machine made... HOORAY!

I went to Home Depot to get some stain & paint so I could get to cresting some shafts... WOW did I get a surprise! There are, or seem to be, 30 different kinds of stains, paints, sealers, primers, etc.!!

WHERE DO I START?

Specifically:

Water based paint or oil based paint or what??
What about sealing it? 
Do I even need to seal it?
Will my glue screw up the seal and/or paint?
If I want appx 10" at the nock end to be one color, can I spray paint it?
If I spray paint it, do I just tape it off & stain the rest of the shaft?? Or do I stain > spray paint over the stain> crest over the paint > seal over everything?

I am a KISS guy, so please try to keep it simple for me 
As you can tell, I'm LOST & would like to buy the right stuff the FIRST time.

THANKS for any/all help!


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

*stain/paint/fletch*

Anyone??


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I bought the Testor's model paint in the toys section at Walmart... that's all I've ever used for my cresting.

See my instructional thread I linked to up above for more details if that helps...

Good luck, and don't forget to show us the results!


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks, greg

I'll definitely post some pics when I get them finished...


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

here's what I made couples years back. Hope will help you design your cresting jig


----------



## Bullet_Bob (Nov 3, 2009)

Im going to have to give one of these a try. Nice work.


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Well after reading up on this I decided to give it a try...Pedal control Singer sewing motor and modified the light bracket so it too, would work...total build time was about 30 minutes....Thanks DIY guys...now I'm off to but some model paint...:shade:


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the light. I am thinking I want a tape measure or something to make my cresting more even...


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want some cool colors to crest with, easy to mix paint, and a way better price than Bohning's lacquers....check out Krylon Shortcuts. I get it at the local hardware store. Great lacquer based paint for this application.


----------



## DH24 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know it's a little off, time wise, but Could you please show a picture/s of exactly how you have the wiring done, I have the same setup but can't figure out how to make the connections so that it works correctly. I can get the motor to run wide open all the time or it flips the breaker.
Thanks
DH24


----------



## Via47126 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yawna-GO said:


> Hey Ad~rush,
> 
> I took a stab at making one. Works good I crested several for my self and several for friends.
> 
> ...


What are you using for your cresting chuck? I have this motor and I've been looking at the chuck on 3 rivers archery but I don't know if it will fit on the shaft.









Cass Via


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Use a Fan motor , with the Low ,Med High, Controls....


----------

